
Apple declined to implement 16 Web APIs in Safari due to privacy concerns - techslave
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-declined-to-implement-16-web-apis-in-safari-due-to-privacy-concerns/
======
techslave
can APIs be selectively disabled in chromium based browsers? if not disabled,
replaced with stubs via the extension mechanism? or other method.

